# Infrequent (op. 13) for solo low horn in C and three horns in F



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

I finished this composition a few weeks ago. The players are that of a regular horn quartet, but, however, the leader of the whole composition is the low horn (which is written in bass clef and in C), like a kind of soloist. The low horn part can also be played by an euphonium, trombone or baritone player instead.
So, anyway, I wanted to know what this community thinks about it. It is available in imslp and also attached to this post: http://imslp.org/wiki/Infrequent,_Op.13_(Heron,_Edward)
One of the files is the actual score and the other one is a doubtful-quality MIDI just to get the idea. I don't have a recording (yet).
♦ Rhombic.

View attachment infrequent_score.pdf

and
View attachment Infrequent.mid


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I think a low horn feature is a neat idea (could also go down an octave on tuba!). Balance and penetartion low may be an issue with a horn and it actually might work better with something that differentiates well in that register. Just out of interest you might want to look at what Kerry Turner does with horn quartets and the low horn concerto as a model of how to get the best out of the low horn in an ensemble setting - these are idiomatic and fun pieces (American Horn Quartet - Charles Putnam is a monster).

I also had to have a quick look at your score just for practical considerations - the C part was confusing (all in C or all in F!) but it mainly looks quite feasible. Only issue - the notated gliss stuff in the solo part would be extremely difficult to realise!

All the best for trying it out


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

dgee said:


> I think a low horn feature is a neat idea (could also go down an octave on tuba!). Balance and penetartion low may be an issue with a horn and it actually might work better with something that differentiates well in that register. Just out of interest you might want to look at what Kerry Turner does with horn quartets and the low horn concerto as a model of how to get the best out of the low horn in an ensemble setting - these are idiomatic and fun pieces (American Horn Quartet - Charles Putnam is a monster).
> 
> I also had to have a quick look at your score just for practical considerations - the C part was confusing (all in C or all in F!) but it mainly looks quite feasible. Only issue - the notated gliss stuff in the solo part would be extremely difficult to realise!
> 
> All the best for trying it out


As a horn player, the glissando part can be achieved with the same fingering for each note, it would not be THAT difficult. The low register of the horn can be played clearly, however it does, as you said, require technique (there actually are different tests in an orchestra for low horn or high horn). 
As for the low horn being in C, I admit that it is not as attractive as it could have been. However, horn players are used to transposing whilst playing (any of the Haydn, Beethoven, Mozart, Brahms, etc. symphonies have horns in different keys). It also covers the majority of the note range that the player has to play, having only a few additional lines for the low D, optional low A and high (relatively) E. Lastly, if a trombone/euphonium/tuba/baritone player wanted to play this piece... Aha! It is already in C.
So yes, I actually had some trouble deciding. It will have to be read in tenor clef and with one extra sharp. Not a big deal for a regular horn player . Thanks for your comment!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm a horn player too - how do you think I know about Turner, Putnam and AHQ? ;-) 

So I had a little toot through it (although I'm very rusty these days and never looked after my low register sufficiently) and it all sits fairly well and presents no particular technical challenges apart from the glisses. But if you know someone who is a keen low player and super flexible they may be able to get all the notes sounding! It will also need sensitive accompaniment as it's mainly in that middle register and quite closely voiced but I'm sure you're aware of that

It's a good rule to make parts as easy to read as possible if you want other people to play them. Since I assume it's on Sibelius can't you just print out F and C parts?


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, I suppose so. Actually, I'll do them this Friday once I have some free time. Not only that part but every part (horns 1, 2 and 3) so they can fit in two or three pages instead of nine.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

I'll do them this afternoon. I didn't have time yesterday.
What do the rest of you think about it?


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

The parts for each horn have been added to the page in IMSLP.

Click here to go to the page.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

As a musical noob I only drift to this subforum out of curiosity once in a blue moon but...I clicked your page...are you seriously only...what...17? That's neat


----------

